# Say we do get Iverson



## banner17

Does a roster of

West
Iverson
Pierce
Gomes
Ratliff

Green
Jefferson
Perkins
Allen
Rondo
Scabs


contend for a title?


----------



## Delontes Herpes

i refuse to vote in this poll, because i think AI is the answer, but it will take another player after him to make the C's legit contenders.

plus, they need to give up more than just wally to get him.

and why the hell would they start theo over perk?


----------



## banner17

Delontes Herpes said:


> i refuse to vote in this poll, because i think AI is the answer, but it will take another player after him to make the C's legit contenders.
> 
> plus, they need to give up more than just wally to get him.
> 
> and why the hell would they start theo over perk?



As you see Telfair is gone in this scenario too and I'm also assuming a third or fourth team would have to be involved for the trade to work.

and settle down concerning who starts - theo vs perk. if you want to discuss starting line ups, whiterino already made a thread about it.

this is purely about AI and his impact in Boston assuming he and Pierce are together for a few years.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

i'm settled. it was just an honest question. but i'll save it for whiterhino's thread.

without thinking it through, i say iverson makes them a 50 win team and atlantic division champs. as for the playoffs, i have no idea...they could lose in round 2, they could make the finals. but if cleveland has a half-decent offseason, i don't think they'll be able to beat them.


----------



## Premier

No.

Boston would still have no legitimate post-presence. Gomes spreads the floor well, however, he needs to improve his mid-range shot.


----------



## aquaitious

Define contend please.


----------



## Ghost

If by Contend you mean the playoffs, then yes.


----------



## Premier

_I _would define "being in contention" as having the potential to reach the NBA Finals.


----------



## Delontes Herpes

define potential.

having a 1 in 4 shot? 1 in 10? 1 in a 100? 1 in 10,000?


----------



## Premier

It is very difficult to define it without using an ambiguous adjective [or noun in the case of "potential"], noting the many factors that will affect the projected roster's Finals chances, however I would say that in this scenario, "potential" is a considerable shot [as in being a top three team in the Conference].


----------



## Jizzy

I don't know. Your roster is really young. You'd be a definte playoff lock between 5-8 but I don't how far from there. Can Pirece and AI even co-exsist on the same team?


----------



## Premier

Jizzy said:


> I don't know. Your roster is really young. You'd be a definte playoff lock between 5-8 but I don't how far from there. Can Pirece and AI even co-exsist on the same team?


I don't think any of Pierce's actions over the past two seasons [a good sample-size] can suggest that Pierce is selfish. I think they would fit well together.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Premier said:


> No.
> 
> *Boston would still have no legitimate post-presence.* Gomes spreads the floor well, however, he needs to improve his mid-range shot.




did the bulls EVER have a legitimate post presence during there 6 titles???...ifyou have wing players that are good enough then you dont really need a post presence...im not sayin pierce/iverson is jordan/pippen but they could win games just fine in the mold of the bulls


----------



## agoo

It depends on the deal. You can win with permiter players if you have a stabilizing player in the post and defenders down low as well. Perk and Ratliff can defend in the paint which is a huge help. I think Ratliff will have a huge impact on Perk's shot blocking abilities.

A team with Pierce and Iverson could contend, but only if they play extremely well together.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

agoo101284 said:


> A team with Pierce and Iverson could contend, but only if they play extremely well together.




3+ yrs ago i would worry about them being able to co-exist...now they have both matured enough to know that with each other they would be something special


----------



## PatBateman

banner17 said:


> Does a roster of
> 
> West
> Iverson
> Pierce
> Gomes
> Ratliff
> 
> Green
> Jefferson
> Perkins
> Allen
> Rondo
> Scabs
> 
> 
> contend for a title?


Does anyone honestly believe that we could acquire AI using just Telfair and Wally as bait, because I sure as hell don't think so. Say bye bye to either AL and/or West if AI comes here.


----------



## Premier

I think the trade would include Jefferson, Delonte, and Wally [going to a third team].


----------



## pokpok

i heard that telfair is not gonna be traded

i think West is gonna go


----------



## Premier

Philadelphia, I would assume, prefers West. He's local [grew up at D.C. / went to a Philadelphia college in St. Joesph] and is a combo guard to replace Iverson.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15

Jizzy said:


> I don't know. Your roster is really young. You'd be a definte playoff lock between 5-8 but I don't how far from there. Can Pirece and AI even co-exsist on the same team?



if pierce coexisted with antoine walker aka "the black hole" i dont think he'll have a problem with AI


----------



## Jizzy

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> if pierce coexisted with antoine walker aka "the black hole" i dont think he'll have a problem with AI



Yeah but AI needs the ball as does Pierce. That would be an interestng team though.


----------



## banner17

Premier said:


> _I _would define "being in contention" as having the potential to reach the NBA Finals.



that's exactly what I meant - Title Contenders.

I personally voted 'year two'. I don't necessarily think that having tremendous offensive post presence is necessary to win the title. The Bulls won six in the 90's with very little offense down low. However, if Gerald develops enough, AI assumes the PG position in year two and Big Al and Perk can combine for 15 to 18 rebounds a game in the post than I think we'd be legit. 

The thing that intrigues me most about a Pierce/AI one-two punch is the fouls that they will draw pushing teams to go to their bench earlier in games. 

One can't deny that having Pierce and AI whom are both in their prime playing together for a few years would be the most exciting basketball this team has seen since the late 80's.


----------



## banner17

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> 3+ yrs ago i would worry about them being able to co-exist...now they have both matured enough to know that with each other they would be something special


I very much agree with this statement.


----------



## banner17

PatBateman said:


> Does anyone honestly believe that we could acquire AI using just Telfair and Wally as bait, because I sure as hell don't think so. Say bye bye to either AL and/or West if AI comes here.



Weirder things have happened in the past.

Exactly who did the Lakers get for Shaq?

I'm not saying that Telfair and Wally is enough, but I think its pretty obvious that Philly wants to blow up the team and start over. They aren't going anywhere with him and Webber and Webber is unmoveable, so AI might come cheaper than a lot of people would think.


----------



## aquaitious

ShOwTiMe 15 said:


> if pierce coexisted with antoine walker aka "the black hole" i dont think he'll have a problem with AI


lol. You're freaking funny.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> _I _would define "being in contention" as having the potential to reach the NBA Finals.


If that's the definition (which Banner17 approved, and the one thought it would be) then I'm staying with my ballot of "No - AI is not the answer." 

AI's a great player, but is he really the guy we need, for this kind of team, to put us over the top?


----------



## Premier

With addtional players, yes.

I can see this team [banner17's team] "contending" in two years.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> With addtional players, yes.
> 
> I can see this team [banner17's team] "contending" in two years.


With additional players I can see, oh I dunno Antoine Walker, help us contend. 

And I'm guessing we're assuming Green, Al, Perk and Allen can turn out into servicable players...right?


----------



## Premier

No, I'm not assuming that the progress. It would help, but it isn't absolutely necessary with a good offensive post-player and improved interior defense.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> No, I'm not assuming that the progress. It would help, but it isn't absolutely necessary with a good offensive post-player and improved interior defense.


But you do know that Ratliff will be 49, Gomes will not have grown and Allen Iverson will not be in top shape?


----------



## Causeway

aqua - and I am not being sarcastic - I don't remember you this negative/pessimistic last season. Were you and I just did not notice?


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> aqua - and I am not being sarcastic - I don't remember you this negative/pessimistic last season. Were you and I just did not notice?


I'm not really negative. I like this team a lot, but I think people are expecting way too much out of them way too soon.

I also enjoy playing the devils advocate. Not everything's perfect.

But does anyone expect AI to be as "dominant" (I guess) as he is today? Ratliff to stand up? (Doesn't he have knee problems?).

Pierce will be in his 30's at that time and well if some of those guys don't grow up, it'll be a difficult time to watch.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

I recently heard someone heard on radio from Philadelphia (sorry I can't be more specific) that the reason the trade was delayed until July 1st was because Wally will be traded to Cleveland for Drew Gooden. The Celtics will trade Gooden, Green and Rondo for AI. I don't know what to believe, but Steven A. also sounded confident AI will end up in Beantown.


----------



## Premier

We're waiting until July 1st. Hopefully Gooden will be signed-and-traded.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

P2TheTruth34 said:


> I recently heard someone heard on radio from Philadelphia (sorry I can't be more specific) that the reason the trade was delayed until July 1st was because Wally will be traded to Cleveland for Drew Gooden. The Celtics will trade Gooden, Green and Rondo for AI. I don't know what to believe, but Steven A. also sounded confident AI will end up in Beantown.


I hope you mean Orien Green.

I think I'd call off the trade if GG was involved.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> did the bulls EVER have a legitimate post presence during there 6 titles???...ifyou have wing players that are good enough then you dont really need a post presence...im not sayin pierce/iverson is jordan/pippen but they could win games just fine in the mold of the bulls


In terms of defense, Rodman was pretty damn good inside.


----------



## banner17

P2TheTruth34 said:


> I recently heard someone heard on radio from Philadelphia (sorry I can't be more specific) that the reason the trade was delayed until July 1st was because Wally will be traded to Cleveland for Drew Gooden. The Celtics will trade Gooden, Green and Rondo for AI. I don't know what to believe, but Steven A. also sounded confident AI will end up in Beantown.



Giving up Green would be a tough pill to swallow. As much as I love the short term prospect of Pierce and AI over the next few seasons, Green has such a high ceiling and potential to be a fixture on this squad for the next fifteen years. He'd be tough to let go. 

That being said, do the contracts of Gooden, Green and Rondo's potential contract even work to make an AI deal? I wouldn't think so.


----------



## aquaitious

banner17 said:


> Giving up Green would be a tough pill to swallow. As much as I love the short term prospect of Pierce and AI over the next few seasons, Green has such a high ceiling and potential to be a fixture on this squad for the next fifteen years. He'd be tough to let go.
> 
> That being said, do the contracts of Gooden, Green and Rondo's potential contract even work to make an AI deal? I wouldn't think so.



The Cavs can resign Gooden to whatever they would like.

But Green? Damn that's a tough decision. Glad I'm not the GM.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

Do you guys think Green is untouchable? Personally, I do. He's the heir-apparent to Pierce IMO.


----------



## Premier

He's not untouchable. I like Green, but I feel he is overrated. He's at where Dorell Wright is at right now. This means he is very raw.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> He's not untouchable. I like Green, but I feel he is overrated. He's at where Dorell Wright is at right now. This means he is very raw.



Oh, I thought you meant he was chillin' in Chicago with Antoine kissing the championship rings. 





There are only three untouchables:

Tim Duncan
LeBron James 
Yao Ming

everyone else is touchable and could be traded if offered the right deal.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

aquaitious said:


> Oh, I thought you meant he was chillin' in Chicago with Antoine kissing the championship rings.


If it's like that...I hope he too gets hit by a bus.


----------



## MiNCED

I believe that Green is one of the only ones that we can't let go. Along with Pierce obviously.


----------



## PatBateman

MiNCED said:


> I believe that Green is one of the only ones that we can't let go. Along with Pierce obviously.



I agree. I would much rather trade Al Jefferson.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

PatBateman said:


> I agree. I would much rather trade Al Jefferson.


Well A DURR.

Al Jefferson in Philly would be good. Webber (if he stays) would be a good mentor for Big Al.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

bottom line to the question in this thread...if the celts get iverson without giving up any more than wally, big al and one of our pgs they will win about 47 games and be one of the top 4 teams in the east


----------



## 22ryno

As big of a Telfair fan as I am, there is no way that he and Iverson can play in the same backcourt. If you are getting Iverson, Telfair has to be in the trade.


----------



## SamIam

Telfair trade and drafting of Rodney Carrey tells me this trade is dead. I think Philly wanted Foye and Minnesota wanted him too. Although we drafted Foye he wouldn't have been there if we hadn't already traded for Telfair. Minny knew what was going on and drafted Roy knowing Portland wanted him.

Why would Philly want Green now? With Carrey and Iggy there is no need or room for him. Why would we want Telfair if we were getting Iverson. Obviously those 2 wouldn't be able to play together defensively whether or not we tried to play small ball.

Danny must have given up on Iverson and is looking elsewhere.


----------



## cgcatsfan

I'm thinking this trade might be dead, but I'd say if it happens we contend. 

To get this done, Wally and maybe Telfair going. 
Who would you rather give up, Al or Perk? One would go and maybe a youngster. 

I'd be surprised if Philly went for this now, but who knows what the GM's are thinking?? 
There are other teams trying to trade for AI.


----------



## Causeway

cgcatsfan said:


> To get this done, Wally and maybe Telfair going.
> Who would you rather give up, Al or Perk? One would go and maybe a youngster.


AL.


----------



## P2TheTruth34

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> I hope you mean Orien Green.
> 
> I think I'd call off the trade if GG was involved.


I meant Gerald Green, not Oriene Greene (who we would have to sign and trade)


----------



## BackwoodsBum

Premier said:


> He's not untouchable. I like Green, but I feel he is overrated. He's at where Dorell Wright is at right now. This means he is very raw.


I agree! GG has more potential in one finger than most of us could dream of having, but potential also means that he hasn't proven himself yet. Like him or not Iverson is proven and I think he will really help this team. Giving up Green would hurt, but I'd do the deal if there was any way possible.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

BackwoodsBum said:


> I agree! GG has more potential in one finger than most of us could dream of having.




good thing all of that potential was not in his middle finger on his shooting hand....PHEW :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

BackwoodsBum said:


> I agree! GG has more potential in one finger than most of us could dream of having, but potential also means that he hasn't proven himself yet. Like him or not Iverson is proven and I think he will really help this team. Giving up Green would hurt, but I'd do the deal if there was any way possible.



I remember my teacher in High School had a quote that said:

"Potential means you haven't done anything yet."


And yup, that's my random thought of the day.


----------



## Premier

Was he/she a Physics teacher?


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Was he/she a Physics teacher?


Math/Economics, one of the best teachers you could take.


----------



## Premier

You missed my lame attempt at a joke.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

i must have missed it too...and im still missing it


----------



## Premier

****ing potential energy.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i get it :biggrin:


----------



## LX

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo i get it :biggrin:


No you don't.:laugh:


----------



## beantown

Aqua,
Tim Duncan, LeBron James & Yao Ming are "_untouchable?_" The only untouchables in professional sports these days are players not worth their contracts.


aquaitious said:


> There are only three untouchables:
> 
> Tim Duncan
> LeBron James
> Yao Ming


----------



## MiNCED

Like Raef


----------



## aquaitious

beantown said:


> Aqua,
> Tim Duncan, LeBron James & Yao Ming are "_untouchable?_" The only untouchables in professional sports these days are players not worth their contracts.


Who in their right minds would trade away either of those 3 guys?

Timmy D is there for the chamipionships.

LeBron is there for being the next "Jordan" and marketing.

While Houston has all of China behind them.

Every other player has a price. Every single one of them.


----------



## Premier

Dwyane Wade? Dirk Nowitzki?


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Dwyane Wade? Dirk Nowitzki?


I'm sure that either team would give up both of those players if they were getting LeBron, Yao or Duncan. It doesn't work the other way around.


----------



## Premier

aquaitious said:


> I'm sure that either team would give up both of those players if they were getting LeBron, Yao or Duncan. It doesn't work the other way around.


Miami would not trade Wade for Duncan or Yao.

My point was, these players are untouchable because Houston and Cleveland would not offer Yao and LeBron, respectively. Also, one may argue that Miami would not also trade Wade for LeBron, noting that their entire advertising campaign focuses on Wade and changing that means _loss_ in money.


----------



## aquaitious

Premier said:


> Miami would not trade Wade for Duncan or Yao.
> 
> My point was, these players are untouchable because Houston and Cleveland would not offer Yao and LeBron, respectively. Also, one may argue that Miami would not also trade Wade for LeBron, noting that their entire advertising campaign focuses on Wade and changing that means _loss_ in money.



There are other things that could be added to sweeten the deal (draft picks, young players), I just don't see Yao, Duncan or LeBron being moved for _anything_ and more.


----------



## Premier

Wade and Dirk belong in that category.

Duncan does not [not anymore]. He's just as effective, however he's 30 years old and isn't exactly a great advertisment draw, such as Wade, Yao, and LeBron.


----------



## cortina da great

we need a.i. but we still need g. green if we let him go we mess up


----------



## beantown

Shaq was definately among the last generation of consensus "untradeables."
If Shaq is tradable, so is Duncan. 
Yao Ming--may be untradeable--but only in the general since that Ichiro Suzuki is, as dictated by their fan-bases. 
Nobody in their right mind would trade King James; but this will become irrelevant, when Lebron decides to leave Cleveland on his own, his "untradeable" status be damned.
*"Untradeable" does not mean the same thing it used to.*


----------



## beantown

Premier said:


> Miami would not trade Wade for Duncan or Yao.
> 
> My point was, these players are untouchable because Houston and Cleveland would not offer Yao and LeBron, respectively. Also, one may argue that Miami would not also trade Wade for LeBron, noting that their entire advertising campaign focuses on Wade and changing that means _loss_ in money.


No way trading Wade for Lebron means a loss in money. Wade has not been there long enough. I see what you're saying, but bringing in Lebron one-for-one will never result in a drop-off.


----------



## Lord Melchett

An A.I trade only works for me if he's the final part of the jigsaw taking the C's to the title.

And I don't think he is given the rest of the squad.

I've never been convinced about him as a team player. 

I'd rather stand as we are and look to be high in next year's draft (very strong acording to everyone).

See how Gerald, West, Al and Perkins stand in a years time and what comes out of the draft.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Lord Melchett said:


> An A.I trade only works for me if he's the final part of the jigsaw taking the C's to the title.
> 
> And I don't think he is given the rest of the squad.
> 
> I've never been convinced about him as a team player.
> 
> I'd rather stand as we are and look to be high in next year's draft (very strong acording to everyone).
> 
> See how Gerald, West, Al and Perkins stand in a years time and what comes out of the draft.


If they're playing for next year's draft then they should trade Pierce. A late lottery selection isn't going to keep Pierce in town, and the 2008 draft isn't strong enough to warrant another year of being in no man's land (i.e. not good enough to do anything, not bad enough to land a top pick). They need to pick a direction, up or down, because as of now they're spinning their wheels.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Lord Melchett said:


> I'd rather stand as we are and look to be high in next year's draft (very strong acording to everyone).




this is the attitude i HATE from alot of c's fans..."we can be so bad that we can get a high draft pick yay!" great...lets just tank the season so we can have a chance of winning the lottery next year thats a great idea


----------



## Ras

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> this is the attitude i HATE from alot of c's fans..."we can be so bad that we can get a high draft pick yay!" great...lets just tank the season so we can have a chance of winning the lottery next year thats a great idea


Well, if you're looking out for the future of the franchise, landing a player from the top of next years draft is a very, very smart move. Like I've said to other Sixer fans, I'd rather be a bad team that eventually leads to a good team, then a mediocre team that stays mediocre.


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> this is the attitude i HATE from alot of c's fans..."we can be so bad that we can get a high draft pick yay!" great...lets just tank the season so we can have a chance of winning the lottery next year thats a great idea


#1AW I know you are talking about fans attitudes - but I have not seen anything at all from the Celtics this offseason to suggest they plan to tank the '06-'07 season.


----------



## Pain5155

Pierce will be going the other way if a trade occurs according to an unidentifide source from the Boston celtics Management.


----------



## Causeway

Pain5155 said:


> Pierce will be going the other way if a trade occurs according to an unidentifided source from the Boston celtics Management.


"the other way"?


----------



## Pain5155

Causeway said:


> "the other way"?


If they trade for AI, he'll go the other way. From an unidentified source, dont ask questions.


----------



## Causeway

Pain5155 said:


> If they trade for AI, he'll go the other way. From an unidentified source, dont ask questions.


If they trade for AI, Pierce will go gay? ok shhhhh.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

Causeway said:


> #1AW I know you are talking about fans attitudes - but I have not seen anything at all from the Celtics this offseason to suggest they plan to tank the '06-'07 season.



i know theres nothing on the c's part...i agree with that...but i think alot of ppl here would rather this team win 20 games and have a chance to win the lottery than to see them win 40 games...i dont care how good next years draft is supposed to be NOTHING and noones is a guaranteed superstar...ok oden looks like hes the next time duncan but hats the chances we get the first pick...after that its a bunch of guys who look like they will be very good...but maybe not...i just wish there were more ppl that were against sacrificing an entire season...a season of our best players prime years...to try to land a good prospect.


----------



## cgcatsfan

Causeway said:


> If they trade for AI, Pierce will go gay? ok shhhhh.


Good one Cause' :laugh: 
Iverson must have some agent.......
Upon completion of this contract, the undersigned Paul Pierce will officially......

I guess the cryptic "other way" is Philly?


----------



## Causeway

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i know theres nothing on the c's part...i agree with that...but i think alot of ppl here would rather this team win 20 games and have a chance to win the lottery than to see them win 40 games...i dont care how good next years draft is supposed to be NOTHING and noones is a guaranteed superstar...ok oden looks like hes the next time duncan but hats the chances we get the first pick...after that its a bunch of guys who look like they will be very good...but maybe not...i just wish there were more ppl that were against sacrificing an entire season...a season of our best players prime years...to try to land a good prospect.


I hear you. I am not a fan of "tanking it" at all. But I think there are more people that would agree with you than would vote to tank the upcoming season for the '07 lottery. Time for a poll!


----------



## whiterhino

They already said Paul would NOT be going to Philly in an AI trade.


----------



## Floods

If Philly and Boston want a 3rd party, why not the Lakers? Lamar Odom has a contract that can match up with Szczerbiak and Iverson, is young enough to be considered a building piece, is good enough to make an 18 and 8 impact right away, don't know why Philly wouldn't want him. Here's an idea:

PHI gets: Lamar Odom, Sebastian Telfair (I don't know why we have him, we got Delonte), Brian Scalabrine, *1* BOS 1st round pick :smile:

BOS gets: Allen Iverson, Smush Parker

LAL gets: Wally Szczerbiak, Rajon Rondo (see Telfair), Kevin Ollie, BOS 2nd round pick

changed it a little


----------



## Causeway

XtaZ606 said:


> PHI gets: Lamar Odom, *Sebastian Telfair (I don't know why we have him, we got Delonte),* Brian Scalabrine, 2 BOS 1st round picks


Because West is not really a PG - he just plays one for the Celtics. West is better for the 2 spot. Telfair is a true point guard. The most talented PG - [ not counting Payton although we had Payton well past prime and he was half not here anyway ] - that we've had in a long time.


----------



## E.H. Munro

XtaZ606 said:


> If Philly and Boston want a 3rd party, why not the Lakers? Lamar Odom has a contract that can match up with Szczerbiak and Iverson, is young enough to be considered a building piece, is good enough to make an 18 and 8 impact right away, don't know why Philly wouldn't want him. Here's an idea:
> 
> PHI gets: Lamar Odom, Sebastian Telfair (I don't know why we have him, we got Delonte), Brian Scalabrine, 2 BOS 1st round picks
> 
> BOS gets: Allen Iverson, Smush Parker
> 
> LAL gets: Wally Szczerbiak, Rajon Rondo (see Telfair), Kevin Ollie, BOS 2nd round pick


I don't really want Smush, and I'm not certain why LA wants Rondo when they run the tri. I'd prefer that we include West and try and smuggle Andrew Bynum out of LA in the process.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

XtaZ606 said:


> If Philly and Boston want a 3rd party, why not the Lakers? Lamar Odom has a contract that can match up with Szczerbiak and Iverson, is young enough to be considered a building piece, is good enough to make an 18 and 8 impact right away, don't know why Philly wouldn't want him. Here's an idea:
> 
> PHI gets: Lamar Odom, Sebastian Telfair (I don't know why we have him, we got Delonte), Brian Scalabrine, 2 BOS 1st round picks
> 
> BOS gets: Allen Iverson, Smush Parker
> 
> LAL gets: Wally Szczerbiak, Rajon Rondo (see Telfair), Kevin Ollie, BOS 2nd round pick




dude...u want to get rid of our only 2 real pgs so we can have parker and west as our only pgs?? i would much rather give up west than telfair...and also u have us giving up wally, telfair, rondo, 2 first rounders and a 2nd rounder for iverson??? i really want iverson here but even i know that its way too much to give up for iverson


----------



## Floods

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> dude...u want to get rid of our only 2 real pgs so we can have parker and west as our only pgs?? i would much rather give up west than telfair...and also u have us giving up wally, telfair, rondo, 2 first rounders and a 2nd rounder for iverson??? i really want iverson here but even i know that its way too much to give up for iverson


WOW!!! :biggrin:

Where is the Bassy slogan for this board?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

haha...personally im not sold on bassy yet...i really wasnt impressed by him in portland...but i know that he is a much better pg than west...west is a better all around player at this point but bassy is a MUCH better pg


----------



## Floods

That is a knock on Delonte. I'd do that trade 10 times out of 10.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

if its a knock on delonte that hes not a pg then knock knock knock...cuz hes not


----------



## Floods

Delonte had 4.6 APG to Telfair's 3.6 last season.


----------



## Premier

Delonte averaged more minutes per game. Delonte played with Paul Pierce.


----------



## bootstrenf

i truly believe that the answer and the truth would coexist for a championship. you guys would definitely contend.


i think that iverson is a lot more unselfish than people think. and to be given a chance with paul, good things would happen. but hey, i'm a clippers fan, what do i know?


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

bootstrenf said:


> i truly believe that the answer and the truth would coexist for a championship. you guys would definitely contend.
> 
> 
> i think that iverson is a lot more unselfish than people think. and to be given a chance with paul, good things would happen. but hey, i'm a clippers fan, what do i know?


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

XtaZ606 said:


> Delonte had 4.6 APG to Telfair's 3.6 last season.





great logic on how to tell whos a better point guard, Brad Miller had 4.7 APG last season...i guess hes a better point guard than both telfair and west huh??


----------



## Floods

uh, Miller had a lot of assists b/c he kept finding guys open on the perimeter when he was down low. 

And (to Premier) Delonte had Paul Pierce and what else? No one else was any good for us.


----------



## Premier

XtaZ606 said:


> And (to Premier) Delonte had Paul Pierce and what else? No one else was any good for us.


Pierce > Portland.


----------



## Floods

Pierce > Portland.....entire team? Hey at least they had Zach Randolph. And DMiles.


----------



## bootstrenf

AMΣRICAN GOD™ said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



ah, my infamous: mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## agoo

XtaZ606 said:


> Pierce > Portland.....entire team? Hey at least they had Zach Randolph. And DMiles.


As Prem said, Pierce > Portland. You merely wrote it out in more words.


----------



## Causeway

I wish Al and AI didn't look so similar in print. Especially given that both are being mentioned in trade talks. Just sayin'.

From now on I declare that Al be "Big Al" or "Jefferson" or "AJ".

Thank you.


----------



## aquaitious

Causeway said:


> I wish Al and AI didn't look so similar in print. Especially given that both are being mentioned in trade talks. Just sayin'.
> 
> From now on I declare that Al be "Big Al" or "Jefferson" or "AJ".
> 
> Thank you.


I know, it gets confusing, that's why people use A.I.


----------



## cgcatsfan

This was in a philly newspaper today: http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/sports/15060915.htm

It says Mo Cheeks thinks AI stays.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

there is no way A.I. stays in philly..after all these trade talks he has to go...the relationship is already broken they have to ship him somewhere...anywhere...


----------



## Causeway

Not sure I agree AW. I think A.I. does want to stay even if they were trying to move him. He'd like to retire a Sixer. I am not saying he won't be moved but I think he could stay and not hold it against Philly for trying to move him.


----------



## Floods

interesting article here. you guys agree with it?

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/kelly_dwyer/07/17/iverson/1.html


----------



## whiterhino

I still think this deal will go down but I'm only for it if it doesn't include Gerald Green, I just think he's going to be special....I will include Big Al though if necessary.


----------



## Floods

yeah me too. I'm wondering if AL may end up being one of those players with awesome potential but never gets to completely show it off due to constant injuries (Hey there Mark Prior). His first two seasons have worried me a little.


----------



## agoo

If Iverson doesn't go, it will be because the Sixers are asking for too much. The Sixers want him out, he doesn't care if he leaves or not.


----------



## whiterhino

A lot has been said about AI over the years but he's a fierce competitor and I do think he's a team player, (not a Kobe type), I would be thrilled to see him beside Paul in Green but just not for too too much....I say Wally, Big Al, and Tony Allen.


----------



## beantown

whiterhino said:


> A lot has been said about AI over the years but he's a fierce competitor and I do think he's a team player, (not a Kobe type), I would be thrilled to see him beside Paul in Green but just not for too too much....I say Wally, Big Al, and Tony Allen.



I think that' too muh, then again I'm high on Tony Allen and you're probably not. If we could add a 2008 1st rounder for AndreIguo then I'd be down.


----------



## Premier

XtaZ606 said:


> His first two seasons have worried me a little.


His _second_ season has worried you a little.


----------



## aquaitious

While I'm highly critical of Al, I'm starting to have second thoughts of trading him for A.I. Sure A.I. provides some much needed fans, attention and most importantly for the owners, $$$. But what if in two years Al turns into a 20/8-9 guy while we playing with an 35 year old Iverson, a 30/1? year old Pierce with no post presence but the undersized Gomes.

Getting A.I. is a short term solution. (Then again, as my friend said, this team will never win a championship, may as well get two seasons of fun before sucking again.)


----------



## beantown

aquaitious said:


> While I'm highly critical of Al, I'm starting to have second thoughts of trading him for A.I. Sure A.I. provides some much needed fans, attention and most importantly for the owners, $$$. But what if in two years Al turns into a 20/8-9 guy while we playing with an 35 year old Iverson, a 30/1? year old Pierce with no post presence but the undersized Gomes.
> 
> Getting A.I. is a short term solution. (Then again, as my friend said, this team will never win a championship, may as well get two seasons of fun before sucking again.)


Oh yeah, well you can tell your friend HE SUCKS! 

Yeah...I said it. :biggrin:


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

and what if in 2 years Al turns into a 10-5 guy...noone knows what al is going to be...but everyone knows what iverson is...and we are NOT going to be able to resign perk AND al AND Green AND west AND gomes etc etc...so why not cut a guy loose and instead we can sign gomes to the contract that he may have gotten...gomes has proven much more than al already i see no reason we cant part with al...hes probably gone after his rookie contract anyway and even if he would have resignined him not being here means an open spot that gomes or someone else can take...its worth the risk



and also aqua you are greatly exagerrating the ages of iverson and pierce...iverson wont be 35 until 2010 and pierce will not be 30 or 31 at that time, he'll be 33...and we would have had 4 years of winning basketball games and playoff apperarances in each of those seasons...thats worth getting rid of Al isnt it?


----------



## aquaitious

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and what if in 2 years Al turns into a 10-5 guy...noone knows what al is going to be...but everyone knows what iverson is...and we are NOT going to be able to resign perk AND al AND Green AND west AND gomes etc etc...so why not cut a guy loose and instead we can sign gomes to the contract that he may have gotten...gomes has proven much more than al already i see no reason we cant part with al...hes probably gone after his rookie contract anyway and even if he would have resignined him not being here means an open spot that gomes or someone else can take...its worth the risk


No, we certainly won't be able to keep all of those players, but I don't think the owners, Danny, nor the fans want to suffer through another drought once we "get rid of" the young guys and Pierce and A.I are thinking about their 401k's.



> and also aqua you are greatly exagerrating the ages of iverson and pierce...iverson wont be 35 until 2010 and pierce will not be 30 or 31 at that time, he'll be 33...and we would have had 4 years of winning basketball games and playoff apperarances in each of those seasons...thats worth getting rid of Al isnt it?


No, it's never "worth getting rid of" a young guy that has a ton of potential and isn't shooting a guy, or constantly getting arested.


----------



## whiterhino

I'm not worried about Iverson or Pauls ages, neither are blue beards right now and seeing what guys like Nash, Stockton, Malone have done at mid and late 30's even 40.....I'm not worried about those two, they are not about to slow down yet. As for Al, it makes me a little nervous too but like said before me, we can't resign all of them so we have to pull the trigger on one or two at some point, why not for a guy like AI.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan

whiterhino said:


> I'm not worried about Iverson or Pauls ages, neither are blue beards right now and seeing what guys like Nash, Stockton, Malone have done at mid and late 30's even 40.....I'm not worried about those two, they are not about to slow down yet. As for Al, it makes me a little nervous too but like said before me, we can't resign all of them so we have to pull the trigger on one or two at some point, why not for a guy like AI.




:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


preach on whiterhino!!!!!!!


----------



## agoo

I'm not particularly worried about Pierce's age. Iverson's age scares me because of the wear he takes and how he plays. He's going to start showing age very quickly, rather soon. A 23-28 year old can play the way he does, but once he hit 30, it was going to start being an issue for him and it will only get worse.


----------



## bootstrenf

agoo101284 said:


> I'm not particularly worried about Pierce's age. Iverson's age scares me because of the wear he takes and how he plays. He's going to start showing age very quickly, rather soon. A 23-28 year old can play the way he does, but once he hit 30, it was going to start being an issue for him and it will only get worse.



can you do me a favor? since you can see into the future, can you tell me tomorrow's winning lotto numbers? thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious

I'm sure he was using common sense on that one, instead of his seeing ability.


----------



## bootstrenf

aquaitious said:


> I'm sure he was using common sense on that one, instead of his seeing ability.


burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

seriously though, people been saying that about iverson for the last couple of years, and it hasn't happened yet. when his game starts to decline significantly, that's when people should get worried about his age, but 10 years in the league, best season of his career in his 10th. that shows that he is still going strong.


----------



## whiterhino

bootstrenf said:


> burn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> seriously though, people been saying that about iverson for the last couple of years, and it hasn't happened yet. when his game starts to decline significantly, that's when people should get worried about his age, but 10 years in the league, best season of his career in his 10th. that shows that he is still going strong.


That's what I'm talking about, he's still the energizer bunny right now and that's all I'm concerned about.


----------



## P.Pierce34

what about telfair


----------



## Floods

Telfair blows


----------



## TheTruth34

Delontes Herpes said:


> i refuse to vote in this poll, because i think AI is the answer, but it will take another player after him to make the C's legit contenders.
> 
> plus, they need to give up more than just wally to get him.
> 
> and why the hell would they start theo over perk?



experience


----------



## TheTruth34

id start telfair over west...too me they are equal. but im a telfair fan and honestly telfair will be gr8 one day.


----------

